# A Warning to "Promotional Posters"



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 12, 2006)

MartialTalk is implementing a zero tolerance policy towards SPAM.

In the past, we have moved relocated the occasional advertisement to the pro shop forum and sent a friendly reminder.  Recently however, we've seen a growing increase in more serious spamming, as well as outright aggressive and hostile trolling and spamming. ISPs and Email providers have been contacted, and in at least 1 case, law enforcement and legal council consulted. As a result of this we are taking a very aggressive approach towards unauthorized advertisements and their posters.

Please review our rules concerning advertisement and promotion prior to posting.

In short:
- Event Notices (Classes, Seminars, Camps, Benefits, Workshops, etc) belong in the *Seminars, Camps, Events & Tournaments* Forum. They may also be added to an existing events thread in certain forums. 

- Product and Service announcements belong in the *NewsRoom* forum. If posted elsewhere, they will be removed and your account may be suspended or banned without notice.

- If you wish to advertise your products or services otherwise, be prepared to pay for the privilege. 

It is your responsibility to read our posted rules. When you registered, you checked a box that said "*I have read, and agree to abide by the MartialTalk.Com rules." *If you did not actually read them prior to registering, we highly recommend that you take the time to do so. "I didn't know it wasn't allowed" is not a valid excuse.  

_*If in doubt, ask and we will be happy to clarify any concerns.*_


I realize the language of this notice is on the strong side. Unfortunately, ones patience runs out after so long, dealing with spamming scum who hide behind internet tricks pushing crap. The great majority of our members aren't the ones causing the problem, unfortunately, the few who are are causing us to be stricter all around. Our goal is to keep this site as spam free as possible. If you see spam, please use the Report to Moderator feature to let us know about it.

Thank you.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 12, 2006)

Yaaay!


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 12, 2006)

Woohoo - GO BOB!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 12, 2006)

Way to go Bob!!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 12, 2006)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 24, 2006)

> When you registered, you checked a box that said "*I have read, and agree to abide by the MartialTalk.Com rules." *If you did not actually read them prior to registering, we highly recommend that you take the time to do so. "I didn't know it wasn't allowed" is not a valid excuse.


You are sure i did when i agreed to  the rules. (And that is why it is free?)



> *If in doubt, ask and we will be happy to clarify any concerns.*


What is a spammer/spam?
Edit: If i dont break the rules (after agreeing on them) do you still have the right to ban me? 



> I realize the language of this notice is on the strong side. Unfortunately, ones patience runs out after so long


Your strong language is because of your patient


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 25, 2006)

_*If in doubt, ask and we will be happy to clarify any concerns.*_
If i get banned. Will you ban me because i havent read the rules or because i have broken the rules?

Also: Will i get notified about it, like a last warning (before a first warning) in that case?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 25, 2006)

*Q- If i dont break the rules (after agreeing on them) do you still have the right to ban me? *

A- 
"A member who is rude, excessively negative, or disruptive may receive a warning or may be suspended or banned immediately. Suspending and banning is done at the discretion of the administration team. Any abuse directed at our all-volunteer moderation/administration team, including defying the moderators/administrators to suspend or ban a member, may result in an immediate suspension or ban. Membership on MartialTalk is a privilege, not a right." [link
]

*Q- If i get banned. Will you ban me because i havent read the rules or because i have broken the rules?*

A- It is your responsibility to read our posted rules. When you registered, you checked a box that said "I have read, and agree to abide by the MartialTalk.Com rules." If you did not actually read them prior to registering, we highly recommend that you take the time to do so. "I didn't know it wasn't allowed" is not a valid excuse.

*Q - Also: Will i get notified about it, like a last warning (before a first warning) in that case?*

A- Maybe. It depends. We issue general warnings in threads, and specific ones privately. If you see a warning in thread, it should be heeded.

"# No "Flaming": Please do not post any messages that harrass, insult, belittle, threaten or flame another member or guest. NO insulting or personal attacks on other members - if some one insults you, do not retaliate but report the offending post using the 'report this post' button link located in each post's top right corner! Respect each others' opinions - you don't have to agree with them but please respect them.
# Rudeness, flaming, trolling, or any messages (via the forum, e-mail, or PM) that constitute a personal attack will not be tolerated. You'll only get one warning. Any member who is intentionally unpleasant or disruptive may be banned without warning.
# No "Challenges" - If there is a threat or physical challenge, real or perceived, issued, the person making said threat will be immediately banned from this board with no warning or recourse.
# No "Trolling": Please do not post any topic that disrupts the peace and harmony of this board. Don't create meaningless threads with the sole purpose of starting a dispute. This includes messages in profiles, signatures and/or posting comments which will intimidate, promote or generate hatred or flames among members." [link]


----------

